# [Dotclear] installation en local [resolu]

## BENJI

Je suis en train d'installer dotclear. C'est également mes premiers pas avec apache mysql et php.

Je ne suis pas chez moi j'utilise donc ssh pour manipuler et créer des fichiers et un navigateur pour voir si le site fonctionne.

J'ai créé un nouveau répertoire /var/www/vallelaurent dans lequel j'ai placé un fichier index.html simple pour tester apache. J'ai modifié la directive DocumentRoot et ça marche la nouvelle page s'affiche dans mon navigateur. J'ai fait de même avec un fichier test.php 

```
<?php phpinfo(); ?>

```

 et ça marche également.

J'ai donc téléchargé le loader de dotclear :

```
cd /var/www/vallelaurent

wget http://download.dotclear.net/misc/dc_loader-1.2.php
```

un petit ls 

```
total 16

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7582 Dec 28  2006 dc_loader-1.2.php

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   56 Mar 18 11:19 index.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   20 Mar 18 11:29 test.php

```

Je me connect ensuite au site http:/XXXX/dc_loader-1.2.php

L'interface d'installation se lance mais m'affiche un message d'erreur :

```
Welcome on Dotclear Networking Installation v0.4a

Warning, the directory where you want to launch the net-installer is not writable! Please, change the permission on the directory
```

Je ne suis pas trop con j'ai compris qu'il s'agit d'un problème de droit? mais au final si je ne veux pas me trainer de problèmes de droit tout le long de l'installation j'aimerai comprendre la logique à suivre : quelle est donc cette logique ?

quels droits doivent avoir les dossiers (664 ?) ?

a qui doivent-ils appartenir (apache:apache ou root:root) ?

Pouvez-vous m'aiguiller car dans la doc de dotclear toutes les explications sont orientées pour quelqu'un qui est hébergé chez un FAI... ce qui n'est pas mon cas puisque que je veux d'abord faire des test en local sur ma machine avant d'être hébergé.

Merci.Last edited by BENJI on Fri Mar 28, 2008 11:46 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie les droits du dossier parent du script d'installation.

Vérifie que propriétaire est bien apache:apache et qu'il possède bien les droits d'écriture.

----------

## BENJI

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Vérifie les droits du dossier parent du script d'installation.

 

Voilà actuellement ce qu'il y a :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ ls -l /var/www/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Mar  7 20:18 localhost

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Mar 18 11:29 vallelaurent
```

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Vérifie que propriétaire est bien apache:apache et qu'il possède bien les droits d'écriture.

 

Donc il faut que ça passe à ça :

ben@ataualpa ~ $ ls -l /var/www/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Mar  7 20:18 localhost

drwxrwxr-x 2 apache apache 4096 Mar 18 11:29 vallelaurent

et maintenant qu'en est-il des fichiers et répertoire du répertoire vallelaurent ? Faut-il aussi changer les droits ou ce n'est pas nécessaire ?

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ ls -l /var/www/vallelaurent/

total 16

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7582 Dec 28  2006 dc_loader-1.2.php

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   56 Mar 18 11:19 index.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   20 Mar 18 11:29 test.php

```

Je n'ai rien changé pour le moment j'attends la confirmation. Merci d'avance.

----------

## BENJI

Je m'auto réponds.

Ils suffisait de faire 

```
chown -R apache:apache /var/www/vallelaurent.
```

Le dc_loader ne fonctionnait pas pour moi donc j'ai téléchargé l'archive dotclear sur le site web.

Là aussi j'ai dû changer les droits mais bref tout va bien maintenant et j'en suis à l'étape :

"Paramètres de la base de données" et on me demande :

Adresse du serveur...................... je suppose que c'est : http://localhost/dotclear/  :Question: 

Nom d'utilisateur.......................... de quoi s'agit-il mysql ?

Mot de passe............................... de qui ?

Nom de la base............................ j'en sais rien et vous ?

Préfixe des tables........................ dc_ est mis par défaut... pourquoi pas ?

Pouvez-vous m'aider à répondre à ces questions qui sont orientées pour quelqu'un qui sait ce qu'il est en train de faire ce qui n'est pas mon cas   :Laughing:  vous l'aurez deviné.

Je rappelle que je fais une installation sur mon PC et non chez un FAI !

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Desintegr

Adresse du serveur : localhost

Nom d'utilisateur : login pour la connexion à la base de données

Mot de passe : mot de passe (pour le login donné) pour la connexion à la base de données

Nom de la page : nom de la base (à créer avant) à utiliser pour Dotclear dans la base de données 

Préfixe des tables : dc_ est très bien pour Dotclear (permet d'éviter les conflits de nom lorsque plusieurs applications sont installées et qu'une seule base est disponible pour l'utilisateur)

Mais bon, avant tout ça, il va surement falloir configurer la base de données MySQL.

----------

## marmotton

Je ne connais pas dotclear, mais je suppose que ça doit marcher comme phpBB (là j'ai déjà fait....)

Pour l'adresse du serveur : adresse sous laquelle on accédera à dotclear.

Pour l'utilisateur, vu qu'on te demande le nom de la base il y a toutes les chances que ce soit effectivement mysql.

Il te faut donc : créer un utilisateur mysql associé à dotclear, et créer une base sur laquelle l'utilisateur associé à dotclear pourra écrire.

Le préfixe c'est probablement ce qu'il mettra devant chaque nom de table, pour éviter que tu mélanges avec des tables que tu aurais crées toi même / d'autres logiciels.

[edit : grilled ; et manifestement localhost convient...]

----------

## BENJI

le mieux est donc si je comprends bien :

 - de créer un utilisateur dotclear sous mysql et de lui associer un mot de passe (mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'utilisateur mysql directement?)

 - de créer une base de donnée nommée db_vallelaurent (par exemple) sur laquelle l'utilisateur dotclear aie les droits d'écriture

 - le préfixe je pense mettre dc_vl_

 - pour le serveur se sera localhost, mais j'ai des doutes quand je vois ce qui est écrit dans la doc d'installation de dotclear

 *Quote:*   

> DotClear peut être installé dans n'importe quel répertoire. Choisissez la racine du site si vous souhaitez que votre weblogue soit directement accessible à l'adresse www.mon_site/.
> 
> Si vous êtes grand débutant, nous vous conseillons d'installer DotClear dans un répertoire nommé dotclear : vous aurez ainsi un minimum de manipulations à faire pour configurer votre weblogue. Il sera alors accessible à l'adresse www.mon_site/dotclear. 

 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## marmotton

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - de créer un utilisateur dotclear sous mysql et de lui associer un mot de passe (mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'utilisateur mysql directement?) 
> 
> 

 

Bah tu peux utiliser un user de mysql qui existe déjà (et tu donnes son nom + mot de passe lors de la configuration de dotclear), mais le problème potentiel c'est plutot pour la sécurité (car le même utilisateur peut tout faire), après si ce n'est que pour du local c'st à toi de voire.... (en mode bourrin tu dois même pouvoir utiliser l'user root de mysql mais c'est pas non plus le mieux...)

Pour le "www.mon_site/dotclear." c'est si tu met dotclear dans un dossier "dotclear" lui même situé dans le dossier de apache, ça te permet de séparer si tu as aussi un site classique (ou autre....)  à côté [si j'ai bien compris ta question.....]

Donc dans le cas présent, si tu met dotclear dans ce dossier tu accéderai par http://localhost/dotclear

----------

## BENJI

ok merci ça me va !

Y a plus qu'à trouver les commandes pour faire tout ça

J'ai plus qu'à lire ça : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/mysql-howto.xml

à moins que quelqu'un sache me donner les commandes à saisir ce qui me ferai gagner du temps.

----------

## BENJI

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> ok merci ça me va !
> 
> Y a plus qu'à trouver les commandes pour faire tout ça
> 
> J'ai plus qu'à lire ça : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/mysql-howto.xml
> ...

 

Juste pour vérifier avant d'entreprendre la manipulation ce soir chez moi. Pouvez-vous me confirmer que c'est bien ce qu'il faut que je fasse.

 :Arrow:   créer une base de donnée nommée db_vallelaurent (par exemple) sur laquelle l'utilisateur dotclear aie les droits d'écriture, créer cet utilisateur dotclear et lui associer un mot de passe 

1- Se connecter à Mysql en tant que root.

```
$ mysql -u root -h localhost -p

mysql> USE mysql ;

```

2- créer la base

```
create database db_vallelaurent;
```

3- créer l'utilisateur avec les bon droits

```
grant all privileges on db_vallelaurent.* to 'dotclear'@'localhost' identified by "Csecret";

flush privileges;

exit; 
```

Merci pour la confirmation

----------

## BENJI

Ok !

Tout ce qui étais au dessus était juste.

Pour le champs Serveur il faut mettre localhost car il s'agit du server Mysql et non apache.

Dotclear est installé sur ma machine en local !

Merci pour l'aide

----------

